# Nutella



## Carina1962 (Sep 22, 2011)

Just recently for breakfast i have been having a slice of burgen bread toasted with a tsp of nutella spread on top and at first i was a bit apprehensive as to what my BS reading would be 2HPM but to my nice surprise they have been OK (well below the recommended 8.5) and at the moment have a craving for it so am really pleased i can eat it


----------



## Northerner (Sep 22, 2011)

Nutella is good - it's the hazelnut version of peanut butter, which is also good!  Glad to hear it works for you!


----------



## Steff (Sep 22, 2011)

Grr I dismissed it just last week was looking for something to go on my toast and morrisons were doing it a ?1 a jar.Shall have to rethink it now,oh well im enjoying my vegemite though


----------



## Newtothis (Sep 23, 2011)

Is peanut butter not a no no? Amanda x


----------



## Northerner (Sep 23, 2011)

Newtothis said:


> Is peanut butter not a no no? Amanda x



Peanut butter is fine! The only thing to watch out for is the calories as it is quite high calorie. Also best to get a brand that is not high salt, like Whole Earth. Peanut butter contains healthy fats which also have the benefit of slowing the digestion of any carbs. For me, it is a good bedtime snack if I am worried about possibly dropping low in the night.


----------



## Steff (Sep 23, 2011)

Bought my 400g tub of nutella this morning,how on earth do i get past just wanting to stick my finger in there and just having the whole tub hehe


----------



## Tumble (Sep 23, 2011)

My other halfs favourite is Bovril on toast or crumpets.  Eeewwww!


----------



## Shopaholic (Sep 24, 2011)

Steff said:


> Bought my 400g tub of nutella this morning,how on earth do i get past just wanting to stick my finger in there and just having the whole tub hehe



I agree - should be illegal to sell it in big jars and make it only possible to buy in the single portions. (A bit like pringles really from before - why have the _resealable_ tube?) I don't even have either in the house now much to my daughter's disappointment (especially as there are croissants in the freezer from just before diagnosis crying out for nutella!!).


----------



## cherrypie (Sep 24, 2011)

Shopaholic said:


> I agree - should be illegal to sell it in big jars and make it only possible to buy in the single portions. (A bit like pringles really from before - why have the _resealable_ tube?) I don't even have either in the house now much to my daughter's disappointment (especially as there are croissants in the freezer from just before diagnosis crying out for nutella!!).



It can hardly be described as good for your health but a little of what you fancy and all that.

http://uk.reuters.com/article/2008/02/27/us-britain-nutella-idUKL273984720080227
There is a lot of sugar in it.
http://www.wakeuptonutella.co.uk/info.php

Because these things are so lovely we tend to spread it thickly.

Whole Earth Crunchy Peanut butter is my vice, I love it.

Leave both well alone if you are trying to lose weight.


----------



## Andrew (Sep 25, 2011)

Afte reading this thread I went out and got a jar  -   after one slice of toast I got out the marmite - I remember now that about one slice of nutella a month does me   --  but marmite --


----------



## Shopaholic (Sep 25, 2011)

Andrew said:


> Afte reading this thread I went out and got a jar  -   after one slice of toast I got out the marmite - I remember now that about one slice of nutella a month does me   --  but marmite --



Mmmmm ......... marmite on warm toast ......


----------

